# Permanent residence issues



## claireduplessis

Hello

I have applied for spousal permanent residency last July and am still awaiting my outcome. I have called numerous times and this week was informed there is a severe delay with permanent residence applications.

Is anyone else in the same situation and how long did it take to come through?

Thank you!
Claire


----------



## Johanna

claireduplessis said:


> Hello
> 
> I have applied for spousal permanent residency last July and am still awaiting my outcome. I have called numerous times and this week was informed there is a severe delay with permanent residence applications.
> 
> Is anyone else in the same situation and how long did it take to come through?
> 
> Thank you!
> Claire


Saartjie has a lot of valuable information, hope she sees this, as she knows the ropes by now!


----------



## Saartjie

claireduplessis said:


> Hello
> 
> I have applied for spousal permanent residency last July and am still awaiting my outcome. I have called numerous times and this week was informed there is a severe delay with permanent residence applications.
> 
> Is anyone else in the same situation and how long did it take to come through?
> 
> Thank you!
> Claire


Hi there, the waiting time for all PR applications at the moment is up to 24 months. They have recently changed the rules and each PR has to be considered by the Director General before it can be granted. As such a back log is quickly building up. I would not worry that you have not had an answer yet. I applied for mine last year as well and I am still waiting.


----------



## 2fargone

Saartjie said:


> Hi there, the waiting time for all PR applications at the moment is up to 24 months. They have recently changed the rules and each PR has to be considered by the Director General before it can be granted. As such a back log is quickly building up. I would not worry that you have not had an answer yet. I applied for mine last year as well and I am still waiting.


Do you have to hand over your passport when you apply? What if you need to travel outside of South Africa?


----------



## Saartjie

Poopsie23 said:


> Do you have to hand over your passport when you apply? What if you need to travel outside of South Africa?


No they just take a certified copy. When your permit is ready you have to go to HA with your passport and they will then insert your permit whilst you are waiting. You can therefore travel as much as you like (provided you still have a valid permit to enter SA in your passport).


----------



## claireduplessis

Saartjie said:


> Hi there, the waiting time for all PR applications at the moment is up to 24 months. They have recently changed the rules and each PR has to be considered by the Director General before it can be granted. As such a back log is quickly building up. I would not worry that you have not had an answer yet. I applied for mine last year as well and I am still waiting.


Ah thank you Saartjie. I wondered if this was the case when they told me 8 months was the time I should expect to wait and still nothing! They keep telling me to contact them every three weeks which I do but get told the same situation!!

Claire


----------



## Saartjie

claireduplessis said:


> Ah thank you Saartjie. I wondered if this was the case when they told me 8 months was the time I should expect to wait and still nothing! They keep telling me to contact them every three weeks which I do but get told the same situation!!
> 
> Claire


It's usually a waste of time to call as the information that they hold is normally not accurate. When the application is ready you will get your usual sms telling you that you can come and get the permit (usually 7 working days after receiving the sms). I would say, if you haven't heard anything after say a year and a half then you can start chasing but hopefully you would have heard something by then. You never know, I have heard of people getting their PR in less than 6 months but I have also heard of people who have waited over 2 years and who are still waiting. It's a lottery really and one needs to have a bit of luck for sure. Keep us posted if you get any news.


----------



## Stevan

Saartjie said:


> It's usually a waste of time to call as the information that they hold is normally not accurate. When the application is ready you will get your usual sms telling you that you can come and get the permit (usually 7 working days after receiving the sms). I would say, if you haven't heard anything after say a year and a half then you can start chasing but hopefully you would have heard something by then. You never know, I have heard of people getting their PR in less than 6 months but I have also heard of people who have waited over 2 years and who are still waiting. It's a lottery really and one needs to have a bit of luck for sure. Keep us posted if you get any news.


hi 

I was a lucky one that got mine in 6 months. just so you are forwarned. your permenant residence stamp is not very impressive. it is just like the stamp you get as a tourist. the important peice of paper is the certificate which you should guard with your life, you will need this for everything else you will do. even when you have your id book. just a little bit of advice for you as well as you are in country already. your pr certificate will give you a date by which you must enter. when you apply for your id book they will want to see your entry stamp. if you are changing passport please make sure you keep your old passport so you can show them your entry stamp. if i were you guys the day you collect your pr i would go straight and apply for ID.


----------



## Saartjie

Stevan said:


> hi
> 
> I was a lucky one that got mine in 6 months. just so you are forwarned. your permenant residence stamp is not very impressive. it is just like the stamp you get as a tourist. the important peice of paper is the certificate which you should guard with your life, you will need this for everything else you will do. even when you have your id book. just a little bit of advice for you as well as you are in country already. your pr certificate will give you a date by which you must enter. when you apply for your id book they will want to see your entry stamp. if you are changing passport please make sure you keep your old passport so you can show them your entry stamp. if i were you guys the day you collect your pr i would go straight and apply for ID.


Thanks Stevan, that's excellent advise. Wow, six months is really not bad, very impressive. Just out of curiosity, where and when did you apply? 

I will be changing my passport when I go 'home' in July as it runs out in October this year. I will however keep my old passport mainly because my Spousal TR is in there but I will now also remember to keep it for my ID book application. Believe you me I will walk straight over to the ID counter once I get my PR and make my application there and then. I can't wait to get an ID book, it will make life so much easier.


----------



## Stevan

Saartjie said:


> Thanks Stevan, that's excellent advise. Wow, six months is really not bad, very impressive. Just out of curiosity, where and when did you apply?
> 
> I will be changing my passport when I go 'home' in July as it runs out in October this year. I will however keep my old passport mainly because my Spousal TR is in there but I will now also remember to keep it for my ID book application. Believe you me I will walk straight over to the ID counter once I get my PR and make my application there and then. I can't wait to get an ID book, it will make life so much easier.


It was about three years ago Barrack Street in Cape Town. our agents office was right next to it. It shouldnt make a diffrence but it would seem the cape town office seems to be the one to use if you can. they seem fast and effcient.


----------



## concord

Stevan said:


> It was about three years ago Barrack Street in Cape Town. our agents office was right next to it. It shouldnt make a diffrence but it would seem the cape town office seems to be the one to use if you can. they seem fast and effcient.


I got my TR after only 2 months of waiting (which is so great!) and I applied there as well. But I think it was only good luck because people over there weren't really helpful... And of course I received a relative's permit instead of a spousal one which I asked for in the form.


----------



## Saartjie

Stevan said:


> It was about three years ago Barrack Street in Cape Town. our agents office was right next to it. It shouldnt make a diffrence but it would seem the cape town office seems to be the one to use if you can. they seem fast and effcient.


That's good to know. I applied for my PR in Cape Town on Barrack Street as I was told they are much much quicker there. Still, its been 6 months since I applied and I have not had anything back yet so we'll see. When I was there they were so helpful and I got my sms that my application had been received the very next day so no complaints yet.


----------



## jhen8305

Hi everyone

I just have my relatives permit after waiting for 12 months...now i will try to apply for a permanent resident permit in which i was having a doubt that it would take for a long time...and I do not want to wait much longer..cause I can't even work here...

has anyone of you tried to apply permanent residence in their own country...i am from the philippines by the way..i want to try if it will take lesser time to apply...


----------



## chrisc2615

Stevan said:


> It was about three years ago Barrack Street in Cape Town. our agents office was right next to it. It shouldnt make a diffrence but it would seem the cape town office seems to be the one to use if you can. they seem fast and effcient.


The Barrack Street office has moved to the Customs House on the Foreshore. Fast and efficient are words I would not use.

Personally, I would not bother to call HA for at least 12 months after you applied. When I got my British Passport renewed, it took 3 years to get a new permanent residence permit and then I found out quite by chance that it had been sitting in a filing cabinet at HA for 6 months but nobody had bothered to notify me!

You can travel with the letter from HA saying you have applied and are awiting your PR permit. I did it 3 times. Once the officer at the airport was a bit surly but she might have been looking for a handout. It is not unknown


----------



## Saartjie

chrisc2615 said:


> The Barrack Street office has moved to the Customs House on the Foreshore. Fast and efficient are words I would not use.
> 
> Personally, I would not bother to call HA for at least 12 months after you applied. When I got my British Passport renewed, it took 3 years to get a new permanent residence permit and then I found out quite by chance that it had been sitting in a filing cabinet at HA for 6 months but nobody had bothered to notify me!
> 
> You can travel with the letter from HA saying you have applied and are awiting your PR permit. I did it 3 times. Once the officer at the airport was a bit surly but she might have been looking for a handout. It is not unknown


When did they move from Barrack Street? That is so disappointing to hear. I was there in November last year for PR app and I was really impressed with their service.


----------



## jhen8305

I do not understand the home affairs here at all...my friend just started to work in one of the factories here in South africa...but the thing is we are both in relatives permit and both processing our Permanent residency...the Home affairs clearly say that i can reside here but cannot work...

She just told the company that her PR is in process does that give her a chance to work here??


----------



## Saartjie

jhen8305 said:


> I do not understand the home affairs here at all...my friend just started to work in one of the factories here in South africa...but the thing is we are both in relatives permit and both processing our Permanent residency...the Home affairs clearly say that i can reside here but cannot work...
> 
> She just told the company that her PR is in process does that give her a chance to work here??


No work permit no work unfortunately. Awaiting the outcome of any permit does not entitle you to work. It specifically states on the receipt you are given upon application to HA that you are not entitled to work until you have received your permit. So the fact that your friend has applied for PR does not entitle her to work.


----------



## Jujube

Hi all,
I have been told/heard about delays for pr applications now down to 8 months! Straight from 2 different persons on the Hotline & on the radio too...

Anyone else heard this?


----------



## jhen8305

Jujube said:


> Hi all,
> I have been told/heard about delays for pr applications now down to 8 months! Straight from 2 different persons on the Hotline & on the radio too...
> 
> Anyone else heard this?


it's on the websites too


----------



## Donne - NWI

*South African Visas*

Hi Claire

If you need any assistance please contact Robbie on 

He is an immigration practitioner and can help you get a suitable visa as soon as possible with no hassles.


----------



## Da v id

Johanna said:


> Saartjie has a lot of valuable information, hope she sees this, as she knows the ropes by now!


Hi, i really needed to study but the University need a study permit, but Im elegible for PR, will my application and waiting period allow me to study without the PR endorsement? Will HA officials write a letter to University regarding the PR application? please assist.
Many thanks


----------



## Saartjie

Da v id said:


> Hi, i really needed to study but the University need a study permit, but Im elegible for PR, will my application and waiting period allow me to study without the PR endorsement? Will HA officials write a letter to University regarding the PR application? please assist.
> Many thanks


Mere eligibility for a permit does not entitle you to undertake work and study. In order to either work or study you must have a permit that allows you to do this. Until the permit is issued to you, you are not allowed to work or study (if you do not have another permit already that allows you to do this).


----------



## Oz_Child

*8 Months???*



Jujube said:


> Hi all,
> I have been told/heard about delays for pr applications now down to 8 months! Straight from 2 different persons on the Hotline & on the radio too...
> 
> Anyone else heard this?


Hi Folks,

I applied for my PR in May last year. No word yet and the 8 months are up! I checked to make sure HA had my application in November and was told it was received by Pretoria HO in July. I figure it is minimum 8 months from receipt @ HO. I got the sms receipt the same day I applied. So far I have no complaints. 

My wife is a citizen, my children are citizens, i have a permanent job, been a saffa for 5 years in April. Hope my application is successful and I can get that all important ID!

Cheers H


----------



## LegalMan

We still see PR taking anywhere between 3 months and 18 months. ID books are also often a long wait. You have to do a monthly call to Home Affairs and start phoning more often around 9 months. We often have permit application that we re-submit due to them being "lost". Keep a copy of your application for this reason.

Anyone with any specific questions?


----------



## charlienjo

I applied for my PR 21st July 2011, still no word, does anyone have a phone number at HA which actually gets answered?


----------



## LegalMan

0800 60 11 90

I would guess they have lost your application. Please let us know what they say.


----------



## SHIC

I am getting really stressed seeing all these time frames. I am so in a hurry to get this PR. While I am here though, I may as well ask the questions that I have just asked on another thread. I am presently collecting my documentation and filling out the form for perm res. I have however hit a snag due to some confusion. If my hubby is SA citizen does that make him 'party' to the application or not. I would have thought not since I am the one applying for the PR, but I am really not sure. Can someone assist me with an explanation for the term 'party' as I need to complete my form accurately. There is a part which requires spouse's parent's details if he is 'party' to the application. I need to also prepare for the interview, what sort of questions do they ask? Thank you guys for your help in advance.


----------



## Oz_Child

SHIC said:


> I am getting really stressed seeing all these time frames. I am so in a hurry to get this PR. While I am here though, I may as well ask the questions that I have just asked on another thread. I am presently collecting my documentation and filling out the form for perm res. I have however hit a snag due to some confusion. If my hubby is SA citizen does that make him 'party' to the application or not. I would have thought not since I am the one applying for the PR, but I am really not sure. Can someone assist me with an explanation for the term 'party' as I need to complete my form accurately. There is a part which requires spouse's parent's details if he is 'party' to the application. I need to also prepare for the interview, what sort of questions do they ask? Thank you guys for your help in advance.


This all depends on which PR application you are doing. In my case I applied for work related reasons. DoHA asked me to write a motivation letter and there was no real interview - no weird questions regarding my sanity etc. 

I guess the party to application is only when more than one family member is seeking PR in that the two applications are linked - for example a mother and child.


----------



## LegalMan

*Permanent Residence*



SHIC said:


> I am getting really stressed seeing all these time frames. I am so in a hurry to get this PR. While I am here though, I may as well ask the questions that I have just asked on another thread. I am presently collecting my documentation and filling out the form for perm res. I have however hit a snag due to some confusion. If my hubby is SA citizen does that make him 'party' to the application or not. I would have thought not since I am the one applying for the PR, but I am really not sure. Can someone assist me with an explanation for the term 'party' as I need to complete my form accurately. There is a part which requires spouse's parent's details if he is 'party' to the application. I need to also prepare for the interview, what sort of questions do they ask? Thank you guys for your help in advance.


Please could you confirm on what basis you are applying for permanent residency? Are you applying under category 27 (g)?


----------



## KiwiDavo

Just to add my experience....

Before Home Affairs changed their processing centres i used the Malmesbury Office. They were brilliant for TR applications and still are for birth certs etc.
Since then i have used the Paarl HA Office. They are generally quite good but the hold up and issues seem to always be in Pretoria. 


I applied for PR (spousal) at the Paarl office in Aug-2011. 

From Mar-2012 and at least once a month since i have been calling the HA on 0800 60 11 90. The basic feedback was that my application had been received in Pretoria in early Sep-2011. 

After about 9 months (May-2012) and since then I have requested an escalation on my case. This probably means nothing but it makes me feel a bit better and it all gets added to my case number.

In late Feb-2013 i called and there was finally a change in my PR application status. It is now noted as being in the final stages for finalisation. From what i am told this means that it is finally on someones desk - rather than filed away somewhere. I had huge concerns that my application was lost but seeing a change in status is a huge boost. 

The main reasons i get given for the delay is the Zimbabwean Dispensation project taking longer than expected, the Pretoria office move, their systems are offline and that there are so many applications.

I called again this week and there is no change. It's still on someones desk and there is no ball park figure as to how long that will take. 
I'm hoping it won't take much longer as my Temp Relative's Permit is due to expire in July and i really can not be bothered sourcing all my police clearance certs and having x-rays done again. 
Obviously I'm hoping that my permit gets approved. I would be gutted if it wasn't as Paarl HA loved my application and said all my docs were present and correct etc. 

Also - In my travels I found this (replace dot with . as the url was blocked): 
www dot bizcommunity dot com/Article/196/354/91245.html

Basically saying that HA only processed 1,283 PR permits last year (compared to 141,550 TR permits). So the daily average isn't very high - unless this figure is only for approved permits.

I would say the PR department is severely understaffed or their processes are deeply flawed.

In summary - 19+ months and still waiting. I wouldn't recommend that others with PR applications out there hold their breath....


----------



## Jujube

KiwiDavo said:


> In late Feb-2013 i called and there was finally a change in my PR application status. It is now noted as being in the final stages for finalisation. From what i am told this means that it is finally on someones desk - rather than filed away somewhere.


Thank you very much for sharing your story here.

Coming back to that quote above, were those their own words "final stages of application"? and did you ever got told that your application was assigned to a 'case officer'?

Thanks,
Julien


----------



## KiwiDavo

Jujube said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your story here.
> 
> Coming back to that quote above, were those their own words "final stages of application"? and did you ever got told that your application was assigned to a 'case officer'?
> 
> Thanks,
> Julien


I can't give you a direct quote. But they did say it was in the final stages where the application would be finalised. They may have used the term 'case officer' but i'm not 100%. I was just blown away by the fact that the status had changed.
I did ask what final stages meant. That is where they said it was now assigned to someone and on their 'desk'. 
I'll be following up in early April and take better note of what they say. I can post that info for you.


----------



## Saartjie

Jujube said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your story here.
> 
> Coming back to that quote above, were those their own words "final stages of application"? and did you ever got told that your application was assigned to a 'case officer'?
> 
> Thanks,
> Julien


No sign of yours then I take it? Still waiting for mine...


----------



## LegalMan

Final stages actually means that they are now actually doing something with your application. A case office is the person handling your application (your case for getting a permit). Often for PR, this person will call you in case they need extra information, or make enquiries to ascertain your PR.


----------



## IndianinSA

*PR..what now?*



Jujube said:


> Hi all,
> I have been told/heard about delays for pr applications now down to 8 months! Straight from 2 different persons on the Hotline & on the radio too...
> 
> Anyone else heard this?


Hi
I applied from Pretoria in May 2012 and received SMS today mentioning that it has been finalised. What does this mean usually? Also does this mean that my work permit which is valid until later this year is superceded by the PR and therefore I don't have to renew it? 

Thanks


----------



## Oz_Child

IndianinSA said:


> Hi
> I applied from Pretoria in May 2012 and received SMS today mentioning that it has been finalised. What does this mean usually? Also does this mean that my work permit which is valid until later this year is superceded by the PR and therefore I don't have to renew it?
> 
> Thanks


I recently got my PR also. DoHA SMS you to say it is finalised (can mean rejection or approval). You need to wait for a phone call from your case officer, if you don't get one go into DoHA after 5 days.


----------



## LegalMan

Well, 5 days is too short in my opinion. You will get to the counter eventually and then it hasn't arrived yet. It's better to check on the phone or if that is not possible, with someone who goes there often. Otherwise wait a month and then go - chances are higher it has arrived at your HA office by then.


----------



## Oz_Child

LegalMan said:


> Well, 5 days is too short in my opinion. You will get to the counter eventually and then it hasn't arrived yet. It's better to check on the phone or if that is not possible, with someone who goes there often. Otherwise wait a month and then go - chances are higher it has arrived at your HA office by then.


The SMS says you have to go in after 5 business days to the office of application.


----------



## Saartjie

LegalMan said:


> Well, 5 days is too short in my opinion. You will get to the counter eventually and then it hasn't arrived yet. It's better to check on the phone or if that is not possible, with someone who goes there often. Otherwise wait a month and then go - chances are higher it has arrived at your HA office by then.


Agreed. It always says 5 days but that is never the case. I usually wait 10 days before going, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## LegalMan

Trust me, I'll bet you R1,000 that it isn't ready in 5 days and win 19 times out of 20.


----------



## IndianinSA

Oz_Child said:


> I recently got my PR also. DoHA SMS you to say it is finalised (can mean rejection or approval). You need to wait for a phone call from your case officer, if you don't get one go into DoHA after 5 days.


Thanks for your reply and starting a betting game on the number of days the DHA takes to get your documents ready!:clap2:

Now to the other part of the question - *Assuming* that the PR has been approved :fingerscrossed: what happens? Sorry for being sounding naive and vague and so on...just want to know the steps ahead. 

Also what it implies in terms of work permit, job, driving licence, bak accounts, cell phone contracts etc.

Thanks:ranger:


----------



## Oz_Child

LegalMan said:


> Trust me, I'll bet you R1,000 that it isn't ready in 5 days and win 19 times out of 20.


I am your 1 in 20. Mine was ready in three days.


----------



## Oz_Child

IndianinSA said:


> Thanks for your reply and starting a betting game on the number of days the DHA takes to get your documents ready!:clap2:
> 
> Now to the other part of the question - *Assuming* that the PR has been approved :fingerscrossed: what happens? Sorry for being sounding naive and vague and so on...just want to know the steps ahead.
> 
> Also what it implies in terms of work permit, job, driving licence, bak accounts, cell phone contracts etc.
> 
> Thanks:ranger:


Within the laws of the country you have the rights as if your were a citizen (except holding an SA passport). You do not need a work permit to work. You can open a bank account, get a cell phone contract, get a mortgage etc. First thing will to apply for a SA Identity Doc.


----------



## IndianinSA

Oz_Child said:


> I am your 1 in 20. Mine was ready in three days.


This probably means that you now have your PR certificate in hand. Have you already applied for your ID? Where did you do it and what is the process?

Thanks


----------



## Oz_Child

IndianinSA said:


> This probably means that you now have your PR certificate in hand. Have you already applied for your ID? Where did you do it and what is the process?
> 
> Thanks


You are right I have my PR document in hand. I have not applied for the ID yet. I am still awaiting HA to record on their system that I have accepted PR and collected my permit. The records are updated in Pretoria and I applied in Durban. Once it is on the record, I can then proceed with ID application. I phoned HA today on progress but they were unable to answer over the phone and will call me back (hopefully), if not I'll phone em again tomorrow. I let you know how i go.


----------



## IndianinSA

*Got it!*



Oz_Child said:


> You are right I have my PR document in hand. I have not applied for the ID yet. I am still awaiting HA to record on their system that I have accepted PR and collected my permit. The records are updated in Pretoria and I applied in Durban. Once it is on the record, I can then proceed with ID application. I phoned HA today on progress but they were unable to answer over the phone and will call me back (hopefully), if not I'll phone em again tomorrow. I let you know how i go.


So I have got my PR document in hand today! I applied under exceptional skills category so my whole family got PR along with me. That was such a big relief! They said I could apply for ID right away as it is already in the system. Will have to find time to go to home affairs now. Well it also means that I am 2nd out of 20. Mine took exactly 5 working days. I think being in Pretoria helped. However, the certificate is dated the 10th April which means it was ready a week before I got the SMS saying it was finalised.

Just for the sake of other people anxiously waiting, here is my timeline.

I applied under exceptional skills - me and family
Application - 2 May 2012
Got SMS from home affairs with ref no. - 30 June 2012
SMS regarding finalization - 15th April 2013
Collection of document - 23rd April 2013


----------



## Mr.Wave

IndianinSA said:


> So I have got my PR document in hand today! I applied under exceptional skills category so my whole family got PR along with me. That was such a big relief! They said I could apply for ID right away as it is already in the system. Will have to find time to go to home affairs now. Well it also means that I am 2nd out of 20. Mine took exactly 5 working days. I think being in Pretoria helped. However, the certificate is dated the 10th April which means it was ready a week before I got the SMS saying it was finalised.
> 
> Just for the sake of other people anxiously waiting, here is my timeline.
> 
> I applied under exceptional skills - me and family
> Application - 2 May 2012
> Got SMS from home affairs with ref no. - 30 June 2012
> SMS regarding finalization - 15th April 2013
> Collection of document - 23rd April 2013


Congrats...Enjoy...

it would be great if you prepare a guide on this complete process...other aspirants may get benefit from it...do this only when you have ample free time...


----------



## BJ100

Mr.Wave said:


> Congrats...Enjoy...
> 
> it would be great if you prepare a guide on this complete process...other aspirants may get benefit from it...do this only when you have ample free time...


Hi all,

I wanted to share two experiences to illustrate how seemingly random (or the extent to which luck is a factor) in the timing of PR processing. I'm relieved and happy to say I received my PR certificate and applied for an ID on last week. My brother who applied before me hasn't received his PR yet. Here are the details:

1) Early May/2012 - applied for PR in JHB DHA (category - quota permit)
2) Mid Feb 2013-Mid March 2013- received 3 different calls (about 1-2 weeks apart) from DHA each asking for employer motivation letter which was submitted with original application. With each call I was instructed to e-mail an updated employer motivation letter to a different DHA employee and after each call I'd re-email the employer motivation letter. Received no acknowledgement from DHA.
3) 4/08/2013 - Notified that my outcome was finalized via sms
4) 4/10/2013 - PR certificate collected from JHB DHA office - applied for ID a week later.

My brother applied for PR in 08/2011 (exceptional skills). Received a call from DHA 2 weeks ago asking him to re-apply under quota category which he did a day later with docs submitted via e-mail. Still waiting for outcome.

While I was annoyed by the repeated requests for documents I must say all the DHA employees who called me were polite, courteous and patient with my questions. So hang in there if you applied for PR and are still waiting for an outcome.


----------



## LegalMan

Contact them every 2 months. You should get a notification or call anyway - they usually do quite a number of checks now before giving out PR.


----------



## samarmar

I have applied the same time as your brother BJ100. I only got a call about three weeks ago for some docs which i emailed to them but i am yet to receive the sms. The wait is so frustrating but I hope it is worth it.


----------



## LegalMan

*PR and ID document*



Oz_Child said:


> Within the laws of the country you have the rights as if your were a citizen (except holding an SA passport). You do not need a work permit to work. You can open a bank account, get a cell phone contract, get a mortgage etc. First thing will to apply for a SA Identity Doc.


Corrections needed here:
You can do almost all of those things on a temporary permit or even without a permit. With PR you are not a citizen and cannot earn a passport, and do not have all the same rights as an SA citizen. For example, you may not vote.

The first thing to do is definitely right - go get your ID number and apply for your booklet.


----------



## jhen8305

Hi 

Now I got my work permit...my mother is permanent residence here...according to home affairs website I am eligible to apply also for permanent residence? I am really confuse now with home affairs website...and when I go to home affairs they can't even answer me...


----------



## LegalMan

Just one point to bring up here:

I've just had a client who received her PR at Home Affairs. They are supposed to keep it for 6 months (sometimes longer), and because she didn't have her new passport yet, we waited. Now, after 3 months, she received her new passport, went in and they had already sent her PR back to Pretoria. Now we wait another 3 months...

The moral of the story: When your PR is ready, phone and make sure it has arrived at your branch, and then rush in and grab it.

*fuming*


----------



## Mrsmurdie

*Permanent residency*

Hi Claire, 

I have been waiting for permanent spousal residency since January 2012. I used an agent to assist in the process and I have no more info than you. I also have had to extend my temporary residency during this time and pay for that service as well. 

I was assured by my agent that Home Affairs would finalise ALL permanent residencies by 31/03/13. I believe that an announcement was made stating that all applications were caught up to 31/12/11.


----------



## Ravi sharma

*PR*

Hi all friends

I am in South Africa from last 5 and half years, Dec 2007 to July 2013, I was on Intra company Transfer permit for first 2 years and then General work permit for next 3 and half years.

Am i eligible to apply for Permanent Residence ?


Pls share if you have any info on this


Thanks


----------



## LegalMan

Yes, you can.


----------



## journalsa

Oz_Child said:


> I recently got my PR also. DoHA SMS you to say it is finalised (can mean rejection or approval). You need to wait for a phone call from your case officer, if you don't get one go into DoHA after 5 days.



could you please tell us what cell number used by the DHA to send out the information.

apparently, i am experiencing a scam, a syndicate using fake SMS to bait people's money.

they created very similar sms showing your application has been finalise. however, this information without any reference number.


----------



## Oz_Child

journalsa said:


> could you please tell us what cell number used by the DHA to send out the information.
> 
> apparently, i am experiencing a scam, a syndicate using fake SMS to bait people's money.
> 
> they created very similar sms showing your application has been finalise. however, this information without any reference number.


Example:

Home Affairs:We acknowledge receipt of PR Application for X on 2013/08/20.Your Reference No:00050880000. More info:0800601190 OR Department of Home Affairs - HOME

The number may be different. Best thing to do is phone the toll free number and check. Hope it helps you.


----------



## journalsa

*sms from DHA*

my real sms from DHA is including a reference no, but no applicant name.

the fake sms from the syndicate is something like: you application has been fanalised, please collect the outcome within five working days. 

the fake one does not have a reference no. and the website is wrong.

yes, you are right, the cell numbers used by the DHA are varies. i asked the officers from DHA, they also don't ideas on what number could help to identify the SMSs.

my got 3 different numbers, seems not from DHA, +27 82007229288029
+27 82007229288027
+27 82007229288020

the only number matched with the DHA record is +27 82007055011


----------



## journalsa

*DHA sms number*



Oz_Child said:


> Example:
> 
> Home Affairs:We acknowledge receipt of PR Application for X on 2013/08/20.Your Reference No:00050880000. More info:0800601190 OR
> 
> The number may be different. Best thing to do is phone the toll free number and check. Hope it helps you.




my real sms from DHA is including a reference no, but no applicant name.

the fake sms from the syndicate is something like: you application has been fanalised, please collect the outcome within five working days. 

the fake one does not have a reference no. and the DHA spelling is wrong.

yes, you are right, the cell numbers used by the DHA are varies. i asked the officers from DHA, they also don't ideas on what number could help to identify the SMSs.

my got 3 different numbers, seems not from DHA, +27 82007229288029
+27 82007229288027
+27 82007229288020:frusty:

the only number matched with the DHA record is +27 82007055011


----------



## LegalMan

In my experience, the SMSs are on the whole very unreliable, and now it seems some of them are even fake. We go in to Home Affairs twice a week at least, so we check with them on applications directly. That way, you get the truth from the horse's mouth.


----------



## MissGlobal

I second that!!!!


----------



## LegalMan

Please note an update from Home Affairs:

*Processing Times*
The processing of both permanent and temporary residence applications is to be improved as it has slowed down again despite a steady flow of work during the beginning of the year. The Minister of Home Affairs, Naledi Pandor, assures us that the backlog of permanent residence applications should be completed by December 2013. She has put a project in place whereby she has mandated a task team to eradicate this backlog by December 2013 and she physically checks up on their progress therefore one hopes that these efforts will yield results and there will be no more backlogs and an application for permanent residence would revert back to the normal processing time of at least 3 to 6 months. With the implementation of the new Immigration Act and Regulations, which the Minister anticipates to be sooner rather than later, one hopes the beginning of the year will be a better experience for all at the Department of Home Affairs.


----------



## journalsa

LegalMan said:


> Please note an update from Home Affairs:
> 
> *Processing Times*
> The processing of both permanent and temporary residence applications is to be improved as it has slowed down again despite a steady flow of work during the beginning of the year. The Minister of Home Affairs, Naledi Pandor, assures us that the backlog of permanent residence applications should be completed by December 2013. She has put a project in place whereby she has mandated a task team to eradicate this backlog by December 2013 and she physically checks up on their progress therefore one hopes that these efforts will yield results and there will be no more backlogs and an application for permanent residence would revert back to the normal processing time of at least 3 to 6 months. With the implementation of the new Immigration Act and Regulations, which the Minister anticipates to be sooner rather than later, one hopes the beginning of the year will be a better experience for all at the Department of Home Affairs.


Transcript copy of Minister Naledi Pandor's comments during the Home Affairs weekly media briefing 26 September 2013

Today’s briefing will focus on four main issues: the permanent residence permit backlog.

EFFORTS UNDERTAKEN TO DEAL WITH PERMANENT RESIDENCE PERMITS BACKLOG

Home Affairs has undertaken to adjudicate permanent residence permits within eight months. I have appointed 20 full time staff to focus solely on adjudicating permanent residence. This team is currently undergoing training and is expected to assume their duties from the 1 November 2013.

I have also established a permanent residence backlog project to clear 23 945 applications for permanent residence over three months. This backlog dates back to 2009. At the moment, the focus is on 2009/2010 applications, followed by 2011 applications and concluding with 2012/2013 applications.

In addition to this yearly prioritization we are also focusing on permanent residence categories that are of national economic importance like work, quota skills, extra-ordinary skills and business permits. We will still be attending to urgent cases based on their specific merits. In this connection, the departmental website will be updated with contact details of the project manager and how clients can get in touch with the project office.

Questions and Answers

Question: How many South Africans have been arrested with false passports internationally in the last year?
Answer (Minister Pandor): There has not been any arrests with the new passports, none whatsoever.


----------



## jhen8305

My auntie got her PR yesterday, after only 3 months of waiting, she is so lucky,


----------



## jamesjones

Does Anyone know if you can work beyond the 20 hours a week if it is voluntary in terms of a study Visa?

Many thanks =)


----------



## journalsa

jhen8305 said:


> My auntie got her PR yesterday, after only 3 months of waiting, she is so lucky,



did she apply via herself or an agent?
which office was at?


----------



## MissGlobal

We got ours in 6 months.. applied in Cape Town - Barrack street - often referred to as the only functional Home Affairs office LOL


----------



## Saartjie

MissGlobal said:


> We got ours in 6 months.. applied in Cape Town - Barrack street - often referred to as the only functional Home Affairs office LOL


I would not agree on that. Mine took 18 months from Barrack Street


----------



## MissGlobal

Oh - I didn't mean to imply they made it faster - everything is processed in Pretoria and I believe the minister signs off on each one LOL. I just meant the office runs better ...


----------



## LegalMan

The only thing that runs profitably in Barracks Street is the Mavericks strip club joint.

We do a great deal of applications at Barracks Street Home Affairs, and while the processing is done in Pretoria, the speed at which these applications return and the efficiency of the staff leaves much to be desired. For certain permits, we submit elsewhere, sometimes the client does so overseas.

Nevertheless, Barracks Street Home Affairs is not at the bottom of the pile by a long shot.


----------



## MissGlobal

Albeit frustrating to visit, home affairs hasn't been completely horrible. I actually think the staff there felt sorry for us. They even went to the lengths of giving us a direct number / email where we could inquire about our stuff arriving after our 4th post-SMS trip to their office. It seemed the hold up was in Pretoria...


----------



## journalsa

*push up at the regional office*

most of time, the application staying at the regional office for too long.
is there any way to ask them to send to PTA quicker?


----------



## jhen8305

journalsa said:


> did she apply via herself or an agent?
> which office was at?


she applied by herself and we always apply to pietermaritzburg since we are here in KZN.

By the way my work permit after 1 week it has beed approved and released after another week.. It means I only waited for 2 weeks for work permit. in Pietermaritzburg also.


----------



## JohnPier

I'm almost up for my PR now and have been on South African immigration information and they give all the details on what you need to prepare to submit your own stuff, even downloaded the forms. Is this site legit?

Honestly I must have got 4 different answers from 4 people at the same Home Affairs number. I'ts ridiculous.


----------



## KiwiDavo

Just thought i would add the rest of my experience from my first post on 28-Mar-2013 (post #30).
My basic timeline...

Aug-2011 - Applied for PR (spousal) at Paarl
Sep-2011 - PR acknowledged as received in Pretoria
...
May-2012 - Started calling Home Affairs monthly/ bi-monthly. Application escalated multiple times.
...
Feb-2013 - PR moved into a final stages for finalisation 
Apr-2013 - Home affairs called to request copies of my documents. I had to source them from Paarl. Paarl unable to help as they would have been in storage.
- Came to the conclusion that my docs were lost. Call centre would neither confirm or deny this. Not really sure why I had to source the docs.
- Emailed the copies of my application that i had made (lucky I had them).
Jun-2013 - Applied for Temp Residency as my TR was due to expire (again)
- No acknowledgement of receiving my emailed documents
Jul-2013 - Discovered that the Home Affairs email address only accepts attachments less than 2Mb. Sent docs again spread over several emails.
Sep-2013 - Got my replacement TR permit 
- Pretoria acknowledged that my emailed documents had been received.
19-Dec-2013 - Got a call to say my PR had been finalised and granted (still no SMS though). 
2-Jan-2014 - Collected my permit from Paarl. Yay me. 

Only 28 months. What a mission. At least i finally got it.

For the record. I found the staff in Paarl to be very useful. The Call Centre staff were very helpful though their hands appeared to be tied in terms of what they can do. 
From what I understand they do not have any communication with those doing the processing. They just submit notes and hope for the best. Its a bit of a failure in their system. 

Anyway. Now i have a new PR issue. 
During that 28 months and against my wishes. The missus decided to leave me (It kind of makes a mockery of the spousal affidavits that were required).
As i'm on the spousal PR i'm thinking i really should have applied using my kids because with spousal PR in 2 years time i have to prove that my good faith spousal relationship still exists or the PR becomes invalid. 

From a divorce perspective nothing is finalised/ started. I have 50% custody of the kids (100% would be ideal) and no intention of leaving SA. At the moment it's all quite amicable with the ex though she knows my residency and employment is contingent on the permit.

After living in SA for six years getting my PR was supposed to make life a little bit easier. Clearly not. 

Has anybody had a similar experience or have advice on that front? I really don't want to move back onto a relatives permit or apply for PR again. Jumping through hoops if i want to change jobs is not something that is high on my list of things to do. Hopefully there is a way to easily change the category of my PR.

Cheers


----------



## LegalMan

I'm not 100% sure what you are explaining, but if you received PR on the basis of your relationship, this is a concern as you have to prove this again to Home Affairs in 2 years time.

Are you divorced on paper yet?
Are your children South African? If yes, you can re-apply for PR through them.


----------



## LegalMan

*Website*



JohnPier said:


> I'm almost up for my PR now and have been on South African immigration information and they give all the details on what you need to prepare to submit your own stuff, even downloaded the forms. Is this site legit?
> 
> Honestly I must have got 4 different answers from 4 people at the same Home Affairs number. I'ts ridiculous.


Yes, this site is 100% legit and currently up to date.


----------



## KiwiDavo

LegalMan said:


> I'm not 100% sure what you are explaining, but if you received PR on the basis of your relationship, this is a concern as you have to prove this again to Home Affairs in 2 years time.
> 
> Are you divorced on paper yet?
> Are your children South African? If yes, you can re-apply for PR through them.


Thanks for the quick reply. 

Yes - I applied for PR under the spousal category. 
That is my concern. The PR conditions spell it out quite clearly. I just wondered if there was a way around it.

Not divorced on paper. Those discussions haven't taken place yet - but I can't stay in limbo forever - so i'm just kicking off the thought process.
The kids were born here. They have SA citizenship and passports. 

Does that mean my best bet is to apply again for PR using the kids? 
Is it possibly to change the PR conditions? - Ie to change the category from spousal to relatives without a full PR application? 
Do you know if I can apply directly for PR without going via a temporary permit?


----------



## shumifan49

I would be concerned to apply based on the kids as should your ex get full custody I don't know what the situation would be, and divorces have a nasty habit of turning nasty. If you have a job, is it not possible to get your PR based on that or your period of staying in RSA?

LegalManwould be best to advise on this.


----------



## KiwiDavo

shumifan49 said:


> I would be concerned to apply based on the kids as should your ex get full custody I don't know what the situation would be, and divorces have a nasty habit of turning nasty. If you have a job, is it not possible to get your PR based on that or your period of staying in RSA?
> 
> LegalManwould be best to advise on this.


Thanks for the suggestion.

I'm sure there will be some disagreements when it comes to sorting things out. If she got full custody I would be absolutely gutted. But I see your point. 

I see there is Direct Residency. 
_'...applicable to foreigners who have been residing in South Africa on the basis of their work permits for a minimum period of five years...'_
I've been here 6 years. Though this is based on those with a Work Permit. Its a technicality but I did my time on a Relative's Permit to get PR. 

As you say I'm sure LegalMan will have some thoughts on this too...


----------



## LegalMan

Not sure what the questions is, but whoever has custody of whoever, if your son or daughter is South African, you are entitled to PR regardless.


----------



## LegalMan

> Does that mean my best bet is to apply again for PR using the kids?
> Is it possibly to change the PR conditions? - Ie to change the category from spousal to relatives without a full PR application?
> Do you know if I can apply directly for PR without going via a temporary permit?


1. Yes, to adhere to the law.
2. No.
3. Yes, you may since your child/ren are SA citizens.


----------



## KiwiDavo

LegalMan said:


> 1. Yes, to adhere to the law.
> 2. No.
> 3. Yes, you may since your child/ren are SA citizens.


Ok cool. 
Its a shame that i didn't apply for PR using the kids in the first place. I could have done that in 2007 rather than waiting for 5 years of marriage etc. Oh well. Too late now. 

I suppose i'll still need all the police clearances, medicals and related docs even though I have already proven myself to be worthy of PR?


----------



## LegalMan

Likely, yes. This depends on how you approach Home Affairs. Best thing to do would be getting free advice on the best way forward then deciding to do it yourself or not.


----------



## KiwiDavo

LegalMan said:


> Likely, yes. This depends on how you approach Home Affairs. Best thing to do would be getting free advice on the best way forward then deciding to do it yourself or not.


Ok. Thank you. I'll start looking into things in a bit more detail. 
I have really appreciated your help.


----------



## Tatsiana Spivak

Hi
I'm waiting for my PR over 2 years now. How long it can actually take? It's very frustrating!


----------



## liz1liz

i am a SA citizen but have not lived there for 10 years (I believe the immigration laws recently changed). My husband (Mauritian) and I plan to move to SA by the end of the year. 
We will receive his TR permit next week (been married for 6 years), now we need to apply for his PR once in SA. I just want to know if anyone has gone through the process recently? Any trick questions in the interview? What exactly is the declaration of support? Can we do it ourselves or do we need an immigration agent? We also have a 6 month old baby born in Mauritius (should receive his SA birth certificate in the next 2-3 weeks and will apply for his SA pasport once in SA)


----------



## liz1liz

HI there. HOW can I contact Robbie fir PR assistance?


----------



## liz1liz

Quick question (sorry if it's dumb). When you apply fir a PR in SA do they keep your passport? Or is it a piece of paper?


----------



## mdara

Tatsiana Spivak said:


> Hi
> I'm waiting for my PR over 2 years now. How long it can actually take? It's very frustrating!


I applied for my PR in November 2012 and it only came out June 2015. Never say never it took me 2012, 2013, 2014 and 2015 waiting. I suggest you email the call centre for future reference if you would like to it up with Home Affairs management.


----------

